# Horatio Hornblower



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Dec 2007)

Got this for Christmas and I must say I am really enjoying this box set. Has anyone else seen it or owns it? If not and you enjoy Napoleonic Naval Warfare watch it.


----------



## Genetk44 (30 Dec 2007)

EX...presumably you're referring to the UK series starring Ioan Gruffudd...I saw the series on TV a few years ago and really enjoyed it...it caused me to get the books and read them all...then I bought the DVDs, watched them all again. They did an excellent job and its follows the stories much better than the Gregory Peck movie....which is also most enjoyable.
Cheers
Gene


----------



## Hawk (31 Dec 2007)

We borrowed them all from the library last winter, and thoroughly enjoyed them. We've read the books, and the movies brought the books to life.

Hawk


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Dec 2007)

I caught bits and Pieces, I envy you!

It falls in line with the style of the Sharpe series of shows that was on A and E

dileas

tess


----------



## Franko (31 Dec 2007)

Seen it and also watched the movie starring Gregory Peck.

Both pretty good.

Regards


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Got this for Christmas and I must say I am really enjoying this box set. Has anyone else seen it or owns it? If not and you enjoy Napoleonic Naval Warfare watch it.



You're JUST watching those now?!?!  What kind of sailor are you??   ;D

Saw them all awhile ago.  We used to watch all kinds of different series in the mess at sea and went through those once.  To be honest, I (along with some others) weren't too thrilled when that was the new set that was picked to watch.  I'm not typically big on History stuff, especially movies.  But once it got started, we had trouble stopping at a decent hour each night and I thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

Read all the books when I joined the Navy in 77. Terrific books. Saw the series when it was on TV and loved it. I might look into the boxed set.....where is it available and do you know how much or was it a gift?


----------



## observor 69 (31 Dec 2007)

I am eagerly awaiting to get this one from my local library.

Under Enemy Colors (Hardcover) 
by S Russell 
http://tinyurl.com/2uohf5

It is getting great reviews.


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I might look into the boxed set.....where is it available and do you know how much or was it a gift?



From  Chapters/Indigo online


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> From  Chapters/Indigo online



Thanks Mich....pretty good for an Air Force type  . Maybe this will be a good thing to keep me company on my IR up in Ottawa...I'll become a collector of DVDs!


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Dec 2007)

Gregory Peck played a rather dashing Hornblower.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> From  Chapters/Indigo online



Mine came from Amazon.


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Mine came from Amazon.



IHS (since ex-D obviously expects you to do your own work!    I'll help you out though, need something to do while I'm at work. ) check it out on  Amazon.  You get the Collector Edition for an awesome price!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> IHS (since ex-D obviously expects you to do your own work!    I'll help you out though, need something to do while I'm at work. ) check it out on  Amazon.  You get the Collector Edition for an awesome price!



You've always been good to me that way....birthdays for my sweetie etc. I'm flying her to Ottawa this year to see me....what a treat eh??


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2007)

//off topic

If she's staying for abit, you'll have to let me know when and I'll try to make a trip over for a M&G.  I was going to reply to your NYE post and ask if she had anything special (read: Robin Egg Blue Box special!!) to accesorize with! 

//on topic

This series would be a great way to spend some of your time.  You should be well educated by the end of the 2 years.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Jan 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> IHS (since ex-D obviously expects you to do your own work!    I'll help you out though, need something to do while I'm at work. ) check it out on  Amazon.  You get the Collector Edition for an awesome price!



I am nice that way


----------



## scoutfinch (1 Jan 2008)

I watched the whole series when it was A&E.  It was great.  I think I heard somewhere that they are making three more movies for A&E.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Jan 2008)

Olive (the other reindeer) said:
			
		

> I watched the whole series when it was A&E.  It was great.  I think I heard somewhere that they are making three more movies for A&E.



I hope so, but that goes contrary to what I have seen on other sites. Despite their success, they are expensive to make and A&E has not intention on making anymore.


----------



## scoutfinch (1 Jan 2008)

Damn... that is disappointing.  I really enjoyed the series.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Jan 2008)

Ditto, was a great series...


----------



## geo (2 Jan 2008)

Gawd... devoured the books when I was in High School
Enjoyed the series and the old Peck movie.... keep em coming.


----------



## Trooper Hale (3 Jan 2008)

When i was a little kid my dad read to my brother and i. I loved them and still reread them now. What i loved about the telemovies was how true they were to the books, there are marked differences obviously (Midshipman Kennedy for example) but all in all the films stayed true to the book. I reckon they're tops and i think i'll start Midshipman Horatio Hornblower again tonight!


----------

